# Well I just got my Christmas gift.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Ya I know this late. Yup good things come for those who wait. It is a rag rug loom and stand. I have this all together and starting to do get the material ready for warping then tonight I will have it warped. The picture is not mine but this is the one I bought. It is the big one in the back.

This is the site I bought it from very nice lady she was very helpful and answered all my questions.
http://www.oldmadequilts.com/products/rugframes.html


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Have fun!


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

Oooooh. I'm jealous. Have fun.


----------



## Ellelleen (Apr 27, 2014)

Many years ago I was Director of Nursing in a long-term care facility. One of our residents was 105, yes 105 yrs old and she worked on the loom in the craft room--made beautiful rag rugs. In fact there was a bevy of ladies who stitched rag strips together for Sarah--she became impatient if they were not working fast enough to keep up with her. Thanks for reminding me of a great memory


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh, how nice! I should get my loom out so I can work with it on my screened porch when the weather gets nice! Time to get the rage strips together.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Have fun with your new loom.


----------



## mrsdroof (Jun 12, 2011)

Looks great. Are there instructions freely available?


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow! That is so great. I've been looking to make a loom for some time now but school got in the way! I'm jealous too. Have fun!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Whoa! That is one big loom...should be lots of fun..enjoy!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Enjoy it looks like fun. :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

So, that's how a loom looks like? Looking forward to seeing some on the rugs you get from it.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Looks really interesting. Don't know anything about looms so will be interested to see your posts when you have made something.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## anicedragon (Apr 12, 2011)

Very nice! Wish there was something like that in the UK. Please post pics, will look forward to seeing them &#128522;


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Enjoy it.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I wanted to make one. DH said when he made my little weaving square that nailing in all those finishing nails was a pain in the you know where.He had to put the nails in this one to so he still had to any way. lol lol Well any way the loom is 16 inches across the top and 37 inches long. it has 26 finishing nails top and bottom important to have the same amount on top and bottom. They are spaced 1/2 inch 3/4 inch and 3/4 inch then 1 inch from then on till the other side then 3/4 inch 3/4 inch 1/2 inch from the eye screw.It has 4 eye screws one in each corner and three larger ones down the center it has metal holders on each side to to hold the sides together they go through the eye screws. Look on you tube so many idea there, Please make sure if you do make one it is hardwood other wise it can bend. It was made with 1 by 2's. I bought the book with it it has directions on how to build one your self. I have also seen them made with dowels I like those to you can make different sizes on those. I have my warping material all cut and joined I will be warping it later to day I will show pictures of the whole process.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

This the book it has great pictures in it but I figured out how to warp and weave from you tune.


----------



## Oldesttm (Jul 4, 2012)

That is apparently a loom for "twining". I have made several rugs (and a placemat and hot pad) on homemade looms like that. (Other people's husbands made them.) The best ever book(s) on the subject of twined rag rugs is by Bobbi Irwin. There is even a round one that can be down without a loom....but they do eat fabric like crazy.


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

Lovely loom. Just wish we could obtain these in the UK. I tried making my own, but the nails split the wood - I'm not very good at DIY!!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Patii said:


> Lovely loom. Just wish we could obtain these in the UK. I tried making my own, but the nails split the wood - I'm not very good at DIY!!


You can pre-drill a small whole then tap them in lightly. Use finishing nails not wood nails.


----------



## Cocoa (Jul 23, 2012)

Fantastic! I would love to learn this craft. Please post pictures of your rugs.


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

mama879 said:


> You can pre-drill a small whole then tap them in lightly. Use finishing nails not wood nails.


 :thumbup:


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you for posting the website. I have a loom like this that I bought locally that was made to the specs in the book. I got the book first but my husband didn't want to make one when I could buy it. I've made a rug on it but found that it made my back ache bending over so I cut a cardboard box to rest it on. I'd love to have a stand for mine and now I have a picture of one. Maybe I can buy one when they get the price online.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Looks like fun. Don't tell me it is, because then I will need to have one, too.

How long do you estimate it takes to make one, start to finish, and what is the finished size? I'm assuming you have to cut your strips, and there is some hand finishing or sewing to be done after it's woven. I remember the craft catalogs selling cutting devices to cut the strips. I think one catalog I still get (Herrschner's) still carries them. I've looked at them many times, thinking to make a braided rug or two, but never actually went for it.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Back in high school I took a weaving class. I had all the warp threads in place and had purchased some natural wool from a shop that spins it for the purpose of weaving. So, I made a striped floor mat of browns, creams and dark chocolate brown colors. Along the piece, there were sections of mixed patternings - herringbone, checkerboard, and zigzags, just to mix it up a bit. 

The wool yarns were very pretty and I couldn't wait to get it off the loom. When it was the length that I wanted it, I removed it from the loom. And here's an important lesson that I learned about this project: the weft yarns are stretched very tightly on a loom so that you can weave the shuttle cock back and forth as needed. However, when you remove the work from the loom, the entire piece shrinks in length. So, long story short, the rug that was suppose to be a long rectangle, ended up being more of a square shape. Although that was disappointing and a surprise, the lesson learned was instrumental for any future (not likely) weaving project. I did enjoy weaving however. It has a rhythm to it and listening to classical or soft instrumental music while engaged made it seem therapeutic. And I love watching the piece becoming something useful and colorful.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

randiejg said:


> Looks like fun. Don't tell me it is, because then I will need to have one, too.
> 
> How long do you estimate it takes to make one, start to finish, and what is the finished size? I'm assuming you have to cut your strips, and there is some hand finishing or sewing to be done after it's woven. I remember the craft catalogs selling cutting devices to cut the strips. I think one catalog I still get (Herrschner's) still carries them. I've looked at them many times, thinking to make a braided rug or two, but never actually went for it.


I'm not sure how long it will take as this is the first time for me. But I will let you know. I cut the plain Jane warping white material and joined them together. I'm cutting the strips now. You can cut them from a inch to two inches. The fatter the strip the heavier the the rug. My first one is with store bought material and is for my bathroom. Black ,gray, pink and burgundy. After this one I will go for the rags and make one I need one for the kitchen to in blue and white and found some pretty material 1/2 off for all the material for both with all my coupons. Just using scissors to cut through 6 layers at 2inches wide. Then I'm warping and start weaving. It looks like no work for tomorrow cause of you guessed it MORE SNOW so I will have time to work on it.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What fun! I'm looking forward to seeing your work from it.


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

Merry Christmas!


----------

